# Isle of Dogs, Andis blades and stripping combs



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I just have a few simple quetions..

1) is Isle of Dogs "Isle Straighten" good for poodle coats?

2) Do Andis clipper blades fit on a Wahl KM-2 clipper?

3) Are there huge differences in stripping combs? I am looking for one to try out on a wire haired fox terrier. Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Big Puppy said:


> I just have a few simple quetions..
> 
> 1) is Isle of Dogs "Isle Straighten" good for poodle coats?
> 
> ...


Isle of Dogs has great products. Pricey, but good stuff. I have not personally used that shampoo, but I would give it a try if I was looking for a shampoo to help straighten out a coat. I just use a blow dryer and brush while drying, and it works well for me. 

Yes, Andis blades will fit a KM-2. Any blade that is a "snap" on blade will fit the KM2..

There are differences in stripping knives. The main differences being coarseness. There are coarse, medium, fine, superfine, etc. The differences in those are how many hairs are pulled at once. If you are doing the body and jacket hair, you would want a coarse or medium, so that it will leave some coat still on the dog..unless you want to pull it all out..then go with a finer one. The finer ones are used on faces, ears, and other areas where you need to pull the short hairs, to keep the coat short. There are many different brands of knives, and everyone has their own favorites. That is all about what feels most comfortable in your hand. I have yet to find one that doesn't give me blisters. They just do when you are pulling coat on an airedale for 4 hours..LOL I personally, really like the Master Grooming Tools blue handled set..LOL They are cheap, and many will frown at them...but they work great for me, and fit my hand well, and I love them. The cost of a knife doesn't mean much..as you can use anything to strip with really...even an emery board..all the knife is to do is help you grasp the hair with your thumb..It is NOT to cut hair, and most knives are sharp when bought, and need to be dulled before use. Good luck with the wire fox..They are my least fav. to strip! He he..


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Graco, I knew you'd come through! I have finally ordered some more clipper blades, clipper combs and one of the medium stripping combs to try out. 

I should be set to go for now!


----------

